# Therming Jig?



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

Art Liestman was a guest at our woodturning club last weekend, and he showed us how he turns multiple pieces at a time to create art that is not round. 

I kind of want to try this method to see what I can do, but the first step is making a Jig. Has anyone tried this method before or made your own jig? 

Here are a couple of his pieces.



















And his JIG










Just curious on how many people turn like this, and any tips or tricks that they may want to share. 

Thanks!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

His jig is much more complicated than necessary. It does work extremely well and if your going to turn larger multiples like he does it's great. For the rest of us 2 pieces of plywood turned round with a spacer between them works just fine. I simply use screws on the ends to position the work. 
In fact for one off pieces I just screw scrap 2x4 blocks on the opposite side of the fixture to counter balance my turning.
Another way to do this is to look at inside out turning techniques. You get 4 off center turnings at one time. One there was a really great article by Peter Exton in American Woodturner sometime last year I think. If your an AAW member you have online access to all previous issues of the magazine. Easily worth more than the price of membership. There's an awful lot of good info in those magazines. 
www.woodturner.org


----------

